# ********.co.uk & .com



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

Anyone else having trouble connecting to the www.********.co.uk & www.********.com?

Has the domain registrations expired?

Or is it just me?


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

Try removing the hyphen.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Wak, Yes, no connection. ******** with a dash not used any more I believe.
Hoggy.


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

Dammit! Lol

When did that change happen then?


----------



## The Blue Bandit (Sep 22, 2011)

Wak said:


> Dammit! Lol
> 
> When did that change happen then?


... I think it was around the time they did away with shillings and ha'pennies? ...


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

:lol: even bright sparks can have a bad day..
Steve


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Wak said:


> Dammit! Lol
> 
> When did that change happen then?


Half a year to a year agao?


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

Something has changed recently though.

******** worked OK on my phone from the bookmarks list but stopped working 2/3 days ago.

I changed the bookmark to ttforum and now it works fine.

Was there an auto- forward from ******** to ttforum perhaps?


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

brittan said:


> Something has changed recently though.
> 
> ******** worked OK on my phone from the bookmarks list but stopped working 2/3 days ago.
> 
> ...


There you see I haven't been in prison for 6 months! :roll:


----------



## mrdemon (Apr 20, 2005)

I thought the site was down as it did not work on my pc from my faves links.

Always used ********


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

The site officially changed to www.ttforum.co.uk (as opposed to www.********.co.uk) when the new owners took over and all the varients were being redirected to it automatically so people might not have noticed the change. It looks like the redirects have stopped. I'll enquire.


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Just to let you know this is due to get fixed so no need to edit links as it should start working again soon.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

What about email notifications? They're bit sluggish again :?


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

My notification about your post took 2h 6m Dani - how long did your's take from my post?


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

John-H said:


> My notification about your post took 2h 6m Dani - how long did your's take from my post?


Hasn't arrived yet. I check "view your posts" as a matter of fact


----------



## TTFAdmin (Feb 1, 2012)

A3DFU said:


> What about email notifications? They're bit sluggish again :?


Thanks for the report mate, let me have a look into it.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

TTFAdmin said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > What about email notifications? They're bit sluggish again :?
> ...


Thanks Steve


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

The "********" link issue should all be working again now. If not you need either to wait or flush your DNS cache if you want to sort it out immediately, otherwise your DNS server (settings in browser) should sort itself out in a few hours.


----------



## qs950 (Apr 12, 2009)

C'mon Wak, keep up 

Couldn't believe it - the main man!!


----------

